#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  qual o salario diguino para um tecnico que trabalha com mikrotik em provedores

## dragon1910

bom pessoal gostaria de saber qual seria um salario diguino para um tecnico que trabalha a 1 ano e meio com mikrotik (implatou do zero e fez funcionar tudo blz e clientes satisfeitos com os serviços prestados) e presta suporte ao clientes com configuração das maquina para acessar o serviço de internet...

mais um coisa subo em torre para efetuar manutenção nas caixas cerca de 15mt de altura.. 

meu salario de 600,00 ... 

quero a opinião de vcs esse salario é justo ou não..


obrigado...

----------


## ricardopi

Chupa cana e assovia ao mesmo tempo também ? Acho que vc está fazendo tarefas diferentes demais.

----------


## dragon1910

eu tambem acho.. pedi aumento para o patrão e ele começo um chorradere se eu acreditase em tudo eu tinha corrado srrsrsrsrsrsrsrssrrsrsrs...

----------


## juliusarraes

Amigo geralmente hoje em dia se tem de fazer de tudo mesmo, em provedores de cidade pequena, tecnico tem de ser assim mesmo saber fazer de todo, bom um salario nada ruim para alguem que faça tudo hoje ta na faixa de R$ 1.500,00 reais... mais varia muito do perfil do provedor, e tb da região, e do patrão... conheço gente q ganha menos que vc e ainda faz mais coisas, assim como tb conheço gente q ganhar 3 mil reais e não faz metade de vc... como falei antes, varia muito de cada situação...

Atenciosamente...

As. Júliu's César Arraes
Gerente de TI

----------


## dragon1910

o provedor que eu trabalho é de porte medio.... 200 clientes...

----------


## lfaria

Justo não é, mas vai depender muito do mercado.

Num grande centro urbano e numa empresa grande certamente terias salário melhor.

Numa micro/pequena empresa, já puxa para baixo.

Da mesma forma se estiver em cidades menores e de interior.

Nos dois últimos casos, além de técnico, tem que ser "bombril" e ter mil e uma utilidades.

Uma coisa que pode ajudar na hora de obter algo melhor é ter formação técnica, via certificação, cursos, etc. Para muitos o diploma vale mais do que conhecimento.

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## mistymst

Voce é formado na área ? entretanto mesmo para nivel técnico é pouco na minha opniao, deveria girar em torno de R$ 1200 para quem so tem nivel medio e nao é exatamente da area.

----------


## dragon1910

bom so formado em sistemas de informação, como disse ja mexo com mikrotik a 1 ano e meio. aprendi muitas coisa aki no forum por ter um salario baixo não tive oportunidades de fazer um curso mikrotik basico ou avançado devido ao custo do curso e se manter durante o curso. 

devido a esses fatores eu fico muito chateado por não ter $$$$ para me aperfeiçoar e melhorar a produtividade na empresa. tentar fazer a empresa crescer e prestar um bom serviço...

obrigado a todos que estão colabora....

----------


## lfaria

> bom so formado em sistemas de informação, como disse ja mexo com mikrotik a 1 ano e meio. aprendi muitas coisa aki no forum por ter um salario baixo não tive oportunidades de fazer um curso mikrotik basico ou avançado devido ao custo do curso e se manter durante o curso. 
> devido a esses fatores eu fico muito chateado por não ter $$$$ para me aperfeiçoar e melhorar a produtividade na empresa. tentar fazer a empresa crescer e prestar um bom serviço...
> obrigado a todos que estão colabora....



Como eu disse em outra mensagem, vai muito do "mercado" em que se encontra. Mas formação superior + conhecimento específico, já o qualifica para salário melhor. O argumento que usou na mensagem, sobre se aperfeiçoar, também deveria ser interesse do seu empregador, já tentou negociar usando esses argumentos?

Muitas vezes passa despercebido do empregado, mas o seu empregador tem condições reais de te pagar mais?

----------


## dragon1910

sim ele tem condições reais de me pagar mais.. o provedor sobra 3000,00 liquido por mês quando o mes ta ruim o pessoal atraza sobra 2500,00 ...

----------


## lfaria

> sim ele tem condições reais de me pagar mais.. o provedor sobra 3000,00 liquido por mês quando o mes ta ruim o pessoal atraza sobra 2500,00 ...


Então negocie...

Mas o normal seria você não ter acesso a esse tipo de informação. Se eu sou empresário e tenho empregados, jamais deixaria que eles soubessem minha real situação financeira...

Seja ela boa ou ruim.

----------


## Pirigoso

olha veio se vc faz tudo isso que diz vc merece uns 2conto por mes

----------


## lelyrock

> sim ele tem condições reais de me pagar mais.. o provedor sobra 3000,00 liquido por mês quando o mes ta ruim o pessoal atraza sobra 2500,00 ...


 
amigo, sem ser rude, mas vc ta querendo mais ou igual o seu patrao???? vc entra com o trabalho, ele entra com o capital, é logico q ele quer ganhar bem, pra cobrir o investimento dele e ampliar ainda mais a empresa, ate pq se o provedor der problema o nome q suja primeiro é o dele. 

se ta achando pouco oque recebe, pede aumento, se ele nao te der aumento, monta um provedor pra vc e faz concorrencia com ele!!! se nao tiver como montar, fica chorando com 600reais ai mesmo. pq se ele for esperto ele tem back up de tudo, e se vc sair contrata outro ate por menos....

----------


## lfaria

> amigo, sem ser rude, mas vc ta querendo mais ou igual o seu patrao???? vc entra com o trabalho, ele entra com o capital, é logico q ele quer ganhar bem, pra cobrir o investimento dele e ampliar ainda mais a empresa, ate pq se o provedor der problema o nome q suja primeiro é o dele. 
> 
> se ta achando pouco oque recebe, pede aumento, se ele nao te der aumento, monta um provedor pra vc e faz concorrencia com ele!!! se nao tiver como montar, fica chorando com 600reais ai mesmo. pq se ele for esperto ele tem back up de tudo, e se vc sair contrata outro ate por menos....


Sem querer ser rude e já sendo... :-)

Mas é a realidade.

----------


## mistymst

> sim ele tem condições reais de me pagar mais.. o provedor sobra 3000,00 liquido por mês quando o mes ta ruim o pessoal atraza sobra 2500,00 ...



Bom existe uma diferença entre quanto a empresa ganha e quanto ela pode lhe pagar... e ainda mais uma, quanto vale o seu serviço. Acredito que para voce "ficar" (porque nao vale a pena na minha opniao) no emprego, converse com o seu empregador para um aumento salarial... lembre-se é aumento, porque aumento de verdade é so trocando de emprego.
Acho que em torno de ~1,200 (se for CLT, lembre-se que a empresa pagará 2,400 para manter voce lá) e + bancar o curso, ou 50% do curso da MK para voce se aperfeiçoar e se manter no mercado (mas é obvio que voce nao dirá isso né... dira que para é para atender de melhor maneira as requisições que são necessarias para a empresa funcionar adequadamente... e o que nao deixa de ser uma verdade.)

----------


## dragon1910

o pior de tudo que eu não citei que que gerencio o provedor em questão de recebimento e gastos, por isso eu sei quanto entre e quanto sai.o patrão pega o lucro quase sem esquenta cabeça.  
acho que isso responde a pergunta do amigo lfaria. por isso eu sei do rendimento do provedor. como os amigo me citaram em poste anteriores, pareço bombril 1001 utilidades.. 

rsrsrsrsrsr 
estamos tentando negociar . por ele não consegui achar um pessoa que tenha um conhecimento maior que o meu ou igual, que trabalhasse por esse salario. no minino a media que pediram de salario foi de 1200,00 a 1500,00. eu estou tentado negociar por 1200,00... vamos ver o que da...

----------


## lfaria

Com as informações aqui obtidas já possui alguns bons argumentos para negociação.

----------


## terencerocha

vai pro tudo ou nada entao...se ele so arruma gente por 1.500...
pede demissao e vamos ver como eh...rsrsrsrsrs...

----------


## dragon1910

bom depois de alguns minutos de conversa, chegamos a um acorde amigavel. que ficou bom para ambas as partes... tive o meu aumento de salario e mais comissões. 

obrigado a todos que contribuirão com suas opiniões para que eu conseguisse ter argumentos para negociar...


fico agradecido a todos ... e damos esse debate por encerrados....

----------


## Bruno

> bom depois de alguns minutos de conversa, chegamos a um acorde amigavel. que ficou bom para ambas as partes... tive o meu aumento de salario e mais comissões. 
> 
> obrigado a todos que contribuirão com suas opiniões para que eu conseguisse ter argumentos para negociar...
> 
> 
> fico agradecido a todos ... e damos esse debate por encerrados....


mais fala ai pra quanto foi o salario 
a serveja é por sua conta agora rs....

----------


## lfaria

Esse forum é muito interessante, até aumento salarial...

----------


## Giovani.couto

Acho que ele ganho um aumento para 800 Reais !

----------

